# Ferry Booking



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Have to laugh. Looking at booking a ferry for our summer trip. Saw an offer from MyFerry showing £45 e/way for a Car + 9 Passengers. To begin with, whose car can carry 9 Passengers (might get a few more in coming back lol) and why don't they do offers for motorhomes?

Has anyone got a code I can try as the rates seemed to be around double what we normally pay. It's for travel in August so I know it's peak time. 

Regards
Frank


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

LWB Landy is a 9-seater; sorry can't help with any discount code, I'm keeping costs down by travelling midweek where possible, and outside peak hours.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

By legal definition anything that has up to 9 seats (inc the driver) is a " motor car" that could be why they offer the deal. That's why you can drive a minibus with up to 9 seats on an ordinary car licence. Once you get to 10 seats ( inc driver) you are in the realms of requiring a PSV licence

Don't forget that many larger cars (Land/Range Rovers etc) have the facility to have an extra row of seats giving a capacity of seven!! And I think some estate cars offer the same.

Andy

Check out P&O, they are often the cheapest !! To get the best price you need to travel at the times others choose not to. Look for and early morning or late evening crossing midweek. Most people are tied to having to travel at the weekends, and the ferry companies price their crossings accordingly. Also look at the tunnel, it's only a bit more than the ferries nowadays.


----------

